# Purple Bubblegum



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm told that this is a Purple Urkle momma hit with a Bubblegum bat. 8-10 weeks flower. I flipped it at a foot and it's in day 44 of 12/12. This was a test run that I thought I'd share. Is she a keeper?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 12, 2009)

these should b up there^^^


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

Vey  nice..yes  shes  a  keeper..thanks for  shareing


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

:cool2: she looks great the only true way to know a keeper is to smoke it :joint: ! have fun!


----------



## nvthis (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, she would have to be a dandy smoke to know for sure cause she looks like a weak yielder to me. It all depends on what you can tolerate. If she smokes like carzy then maybe the smaller yield is ok?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 17, 2009)

appreciate the feedback! Just flushed the PB, Blackberry Kush, some LA Confidential, Pineapple Express, and White Widow so I'll pull em next week and give another round of pics before trimming and some dried pics as well. Stay tuned.
  I can deal with a lower yield as this medicine is for personal consumption, as long as it's FIRE, which is what I've been told. The plants were flipped to 12/12 at about 1 foot in a 3 gallon mesh pot, fed the GH _expert_drain to waste program under a 1000 watt Sunmaster HPS. The PB buds are rock hard with excellent bud/resin to leaf ratio. I could've pulled them at 40 days without a hitch.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 24, 2009)

So after 36 hours total darkness I cut PB down at 56 days. The buds are rock hard with virtually no trimming whatsoever. I'll dry  and cure them for at least 10 days. This bud will be shared as a medical neccessity with select close friends. I'll post dried picures in about a week...


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 7, 2010)

so here we go with the dry pics. Buds are rock hard and dripping with resin. Yielded an oz off of a 1 ft plant. Connoisseur stuff to say the least. Not much of a purple to them but I'll run them again before I decide to keep them or not.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

looks like bomb smoke!  whats the taste like 420?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 15, 2010)

It's somewhat fruity with an overall sweetness. It's only been cured for 2 weeks but it's very smooth and powerful. Definitely old school taste...One bowl of this stuff and I was high for hours, followed by nappy time till the evening!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 15, 2010)

this is a new batch that should be better now that I know what to expect. 11 days in and already turning purple!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 8, 2010)

My apologies on taking so long for this update. Stoners.... Anyways, here she is after 8 weeks and week dry. Terribly stank a$$ smell...wreaks! I let her cure awhile and tell you what I think. What do you think?


----------



## here2learn (Mar 20, 2010)

looks tasty


----------



## the chef (Mar 20, 2010)

Damn M420! Ya took one of my ideas! Beautiful!! How many times did you cross and backcross?


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

def a keeper


----------

